

Here's my Side Project Queue. What's in yours? - swanson
http://swanson.github.com/blog/2012/03/01/my-side-project-queue.html

======
ckluis
If you are interested in the slide project one - I would strongly consider
pjax for slide transitions with actual URLS. If you add a notes section below
each slide that also changes with the left/right slide transitions you now
have an extremely viable slide solution that is SEO friendly. I have more
thoughts on that, but those are commercially relevent. Email me if you are
interested.

------
subtenante
Oh, on joue à qui a la plus grosse ?

(Yeah, "queue" is French slang for dick. Couldn't resist to chuckle. Then I
realized I was ironically half-serious. The sentence above means "let's play
who's got the biggest".)

